# Eingedrückte Schrift in den Background



## Bong (14. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

wie ist dieser angehängte Effekt möglich?

Bitte erklärt es mir ausführlich


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. August 2005)

... Ebene duplizieren, aufhellen und um jeweils einen Pixel nach unten und rechts verschieben. Ausführlicher geht es nicht. 

Ansonsten könntest du es mit dem Ebenenstil "Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief" versuchen - der dürfte bei so kleinen Objekten aber leichte Problemchen haben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. August 2005)

Folgende Suchworte helfen Dir weiter: Bevel und Emboss

In meinem Schwerttutorial gehe ich auch ein wenig auf diesen Licht-Schatten-Effekt ein. Auch wenn es nicht genau Dein Thema zu treffen scheint, ermöglicht es Dir ein besseres Verständnis wie dieser Effekt überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Bong (14. August 2005)

Hmpf, schaff ich nicht :/

kann mir mal bitte einer eine .psd datei anheften oder genauer erklären wie das "aufhellen" geht etc?


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. August 2005)

Zum aufhellen der Ebene gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Die einfachste wäre wohl der Dialog "Helligkeit/Kontrast". Zum Verschieben wählst du das Verschieben-Werkzeug (Shortcut: V) und tippst auf deinen Pfeiltasten einmal nach unten und einmal nach rechts.

... mehr kann man jetzt aber wirklich nicht erklären. 

Ich melde mich ab - schönen Sonntag noch euch Allen. 

Philip


----------

